# Possible de masquer le dossier Gmail sur Mail?



## stéphane33 (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Lorsque le compte gmail a été configuré et une fois les différentes Boîtes aux lettres "corbeille","indésirable" ""brouillons" et "envoyés" assignés(utilisé cette BAL pour), Il reste un dossier Gmail correspondant aux "Suivis" et "Tous les messages"..
Est-il possible de masquer ce dossier où d'assigner ce contenu restant pour avoir un MAIL plus présentable?


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2010)

En passant en POP, oui. Mais pas en IMAP.


----------



## Alino06 (19 Novembre 2010)

L'imap étant un miroir du serveur.


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2010)

Avec Thunderbird, on a davantage de finesse, dans le paramétrage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2010)

Perso, je trouve que c'est très pratique d'avoir accès à ce dossier. Par exemple, je peux éliminer depuis Mail tous les messages rangés dans le dossier Spam et auxquels je n'aurais pas accès ainsi s'il n'y avait le dossier Gmail.


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2010)

Mon problème avec GMail est que ce dossier est ingérable en IMAP lorsqu'il est très rempli (dans mon cas >45000 messages). Pour cette raison je suis repassé en POP.


----------



## stéphane33 (20 Novembre 2010)

En fait il faut créer des libellés sur Gmail :
sous l'onglet Avancé, définissez Préfixe du chemin IMAP: IMAP 

le dossier gmail disparait :
envoyer un message puis le supprimer, créer un brouillons en rédigeant un message puis fermer et confirmer la création d'un brouillon, etc.
(Cela permet de créer dans l'interface gmail du navigateur des libellés Sent Message Draft,etc...
Ensuite revenir dans avancé : effacer IMAP et confirmer:
Ces libellés IMAP apparaissent alors aussi dans Mail.
Il suffit de les assigner comme d'ordinaire :
Sent message : utilisé cette BAL pour messages envoyés,etc.
Un fois réalisés retourner dans avancé puis redéfinir IMAP.
Puis, dans Mail.app l 'Préférences comptes, sur l'onglet Comportements de boîtes aux lettres, consultez / set ces choses:
	1.	Décochez la case "Stocker les brouillons sur le serveur." (J'ai remarqué que Gmail.com garde à tort plusieurs copies supplémentaires de chaque message et supprime plus tard, eux, donc j'ai simplement désactivé cette option pour éviter complètement le problème.)
	2.	Cochez la case "Enregistrer les messages envoyés sur le serveur" et sélectionnez votre intervalle de suppression - mien est configuré pour une semaine.
	3.	Décochez la case "Stocker les publicités sur le serveur."
	4.	Cochez la case "Déplacer les messages supprimés de la Corbeille."
	5.	Cochez la case "Conserver les messages supprimés sur le serveur" et sélectionnez votre intervalle de suppression - mine est d'une semaine.

Le fait d'utiliser des libellés est propre à l'IMAP maos je bloque sur la synchro avec L'iphone, car lorsque j'envoie des messages depuis celui ci ils ne sont pas mémorisés sur le serveur par le biais de ces libellés : j'y suis arrivé une fois mais je ne sais pas comment...
Je teste ces combinaisons avec d'autres adresse : Laposte.net travaille en IMAP et j'ai l'impression que cela est plus simple.


----------



## lhallier (21 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> En passant en POP, oui. Mais pas en IMAP.



OK, c est ce que je cherche à faire, mais Mail ne me donne pas le choix, il configure automatiquement le compte en imap? Je n ai pas accés à une configuration manuelle.
Je ne veux pas de cette boite Gmail dans Mail:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2010)

Il faut aller sur le webmail de Gmail pour passer en POP. Ensuite tu reparamètres ton compte dans Mail.


----------



## lhallier (26 Décembre 2010)

Ok, mais çà ne marche pas , j ai toujours un compte imap qui se configur malgré pop activé et imap désactivé dans les préférences de gmail.


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2010)

Dans GMail : POP3 activé, IMAP4 désactivé.
Dans Mail : supprimer le compte IMAP. Créer un compte POP3.


----------



## lhallier (26 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Dans GMail : POP3 activé, IMAP4 désactivé.
> Dans Mail : supprimer le compte IMAP. Créer un compte POP3.


Cest ce que je fais, mais je n ai pas le choix, le compte se configure automatiquement en imap.
Je n ai pas accès à une config en manuel.
En fouillant daus les forums j ai trouvé la solution:
Préférences Mail > mon compte... en imap > onglet Avancé > cadre «* Préfixe du chemin Imap*»
je tape: IMAP: IMAP (espace après 
Port 993, cocher SSL
Compte Gmail disparaît dans la partie inférieure de la barre latérale de Mail.

Je suis quand même preneur pour paramétrer en POP 2 ou 3


----------



## lhallier (29 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Dans GMail : POP3 activé, IMAP4 désactivé.
> Dans Mail : supprimer le compte IMAP. Créer un compte POP3.



Je reviens à ma question comment forcer la création du compte en pop. 
Lors de la création du compte je rentre mon adresse gmail, mon mot de passe et "*continuer*»

C est un cpte imap qui se crée malgré moi et malgré l activation de pop et désactivation de imap dans les préférences de gmail???????


----------



## lhallier (29 Décembre 2010)

J ai trouvé la raison dans l assistance (complexe) de Gmail:
Y a t-il une solution?


----------



## keyser34 (22 Mai 2011)

lhallier a dit:


> Cest ce que je fais, mais je n ai pas le choix, le compte se configure automatiquement en imap.
> Je n ai pas accès à une config en manuel.
> En fouillant daus les forums j ai trouvé la solution:
> Préférences Mail > mon compte... en imap > onglet Avancé > cadre «* Préfixe du chemin Imap*»
> ...



Je viens de faire cette manip. Le dossier [Gmail] a bien disparu mais quand je vais dans ma boîte aux lettre de la partie supérieure (au dessous de "boîte de réception"), je n'ai plus aucun mail qui s'affiche! Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?
J'ai lu plusieurs sujets à ce propos mais je ne comprends rien.


----------



## stéphane33 (22 Mai 2011)

C'est vrai que Thunderbird a plus de finesse et de choix dans les paramètres de son interface tout en conservant les protocoles imap ou pop.
Mais bon, je suis habitué à utiliser mail et j'évite d'encombrer ma configuration.


----------

